# ADF videos



## Wildcat (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's a list of video's on the Australian Army
http://www.army.gov.au/video/videos.htm


----------



## R988 (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice find, I'm originally from Adelaide myself 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, I had a feeling you were an Aussie, with the Keith Miller quote and all. Why the move to the "Mother Country"? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## R988 (Jan 21, 2006)

Because I can mostly, and I found it easier to find a job in my line of work (multimedia type stuff) plus there is loads more great car and aircraft stuff here than there is back home (well Adelaide at least). I would have preferred to go somewhere else actually but it's just easier to go to Britain with the close ties, easy visa and I have lots of family links here. Came fairly close to ending up in Ireland though.

I'll probably be back in a few years though, once they have finished banning everything even remotely fun here...


----------

